# Mejores Programas para el Diseño de PCB



## nucleo (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola me gustaría que me explicasen si existe algún programa que dibujando el circuito tal cual, genere el solo la placa pcb lista para imprimir. si no es así que programa debo utilizar para hacerlas? Hay alguno en español? vi por ahí unos cuantos pero son mazo complicados.
Gracias


----------



## JV (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola nucleo, existen muchos programas para crear PCB, mas o menos complejos, pero en todos tiene que haber participacion humana. Yo diseño con DXP2002 (Protel) en el trabajo, es un programa muy completo y cuenta con una opcion de autoruteo para que te cree las pistas solo (que no uso) pero para eso se deben acomodar los componentes primero. Este software al menos no esta en español.


----------



## rudeluis (Nov 2, 2006)

uno de los mejores es el pcbwizard, diseñar el circuito, y el te crea la pcb lista para imprimir


----------



## The_Master_Col (Nov 4, 2006)

Yo tambien recomiendo pcb wizard, es relativamente sencillo de utilizar.


----------



## mustangV8 (Nov 4, 2006)

Yo uso LayOut, no es facil de aprender a usar pero hay tutoriales muy buenos en la web.

De paso les hago una pregunta me nombraron un soft que se usa en ambientes profesionales que fonéticamente sonaba como "pical", ¿alguien sabe de que soft se trata? Estuve buscando en google pero no encuentro nada. Si alguien sabe les agradeceria el dato.


----------



## mikelxi (Dic 9, 2006)

mustangV8 dijo:
			
		

> Yo uso LayOut, no es facil de aprender a usar pero hay tutoriales muy buenos en la web.
> 
> De paso les hago una pregunta me nombraron un soft que se usa en ambientes profesionales que fonéticamente sonaba como "pical", ¿alguien sabe de que soft se trata? Estuve buscando en google pero no encuentro nada. Si alguien sabe les agradeceria el dato.



salu2, el programa se llama kicad, tiene para hacer diagramas, editor de modulos y el pcboard, para mi opinion, es el mas facil que he encontrado, ademas esta en español,haces el diagrama, haces el net, usas el gestor de asociacion componente/ modulo, lo guarda como archivo *.net, te vas a pcboard, dibujas el contorno de la pcb,lees el archivo net, haces click derecho y te aparece la ventana con opciones de ruteado y, ......voala ¡¡¡¡.
es muyyy facil manejarlo


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Feb 25, 2007)

hola a todos yo utilisaba el eagle pero nesesito saber cfual de todos los programas tiene la libreria mas completa ya que eagle no tiene los mur1520 o los mosfet irfz48n 

saludos a todos chauuuuu


----------



## Medi (Oct 15, 2007)

Yo uso Kicad que es bastante interesante, pero reconozco que tiene cierta complejidad si no se tiene algo de experiencia.
Uno de los mas sencillo que considero de utilizar es PCB Wizard, que ademas permite importar circuitos diseñados con Crocodile y para gente que está empezando a hacer sus pinitos en el diseño de electrónica pienso que está bastante bien. Ahora de PCB Wizard ¿ Sabe alguien si existe una versión en castellano? La que yo tengo está es INgles y para los que no lo dominamos es un inconveniente. G
Gracias y saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 15, 2007)

el PCB Wizard no tiene palabras complejas. con un buen diccionario y ganas de aprender se puede.


----------



## Paloky (Oct 15, 2007)

Para mi gusto, el mejor es el Altium Designer 6 (Antiguo Protel).

Es una herramienta muy completa,  Esquemáticos, PCB, VHDL, Verilog, FPGA, Core's.
El AutoRoute del PCB es de lo mejor que he visto.

El Simulador, no lo he utilizado nunca y no se que tal es, pero el SCH y el PCB son muy buenos.

Yo es el que utilizo desde hace años.  Pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito.

Un Saludo.


----------



## menduco (Oct 15, 2007)

hola amigoss del foro estoy interesado en el tema de hacer circuitos y luego imprimirlos, queria saber como se consiguen, por lo visto el pcb wizard es el mas recomendado , se pueden descargar de la web?
 si alguien puede orientarme mejor esto, se los agradecere

saludos


----------



## mabauti (Oct 15, 2007)

> se pueden descargar de la web?


Unos si, la mayoria los tienes que hacer por ti mismo. El PCB Wizard es muy intuitivo, checalo . Suerte


----------



## menduco (Oct 17, 2007)

gracias mabauti, lo voy a buscar haber si teno suerte.

nos vemos


----------



## Antonio_Maza (Oct 17, 2007)

Me gustaría si sabe alguien si estos programas me simulan el trabajo a altas frecuencias (quiero trabajar un circuito a 40 Mhz, limite de mis circuitos integrados) pero se que a altas frecuencias las mismas pistas pueden actuar como capacitores, etc, quisiera saber si hay algun programa que tome en cuenta esto al diseñar el PCB.

Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Ga7i7o (Oct 20, 2007)

Yo estoy en esas de aprender, quiero empezar por el pcb Wizard, pues se ve que es relativamente facil, para los que nos iniciamos en esto. Ojala y se pasen los tutoriales en español.


----------



## Palmas (Jul 9, 2008)

Hoa, yo estoy usando el altium designer y tengo problemas al imprimir, pues no sè cómo lograr que se imprima a su escal normal. Siempre me imprime en formato A4 y un diseño de 4x 4 cm lo imprime en casi todo el format  A4. Alguien puede darme una ayuda? Gracias

Palmas


----------



## saynomore_7 (Jun 6, 2009)

Mas simple que el Express PCB creo que no hay.
La libreria esta compuesta por los tipos de encapsulado y no por componentes en si, lo que facilita la tarea y hace que podamos poner casi componente que tenemos en nuetro diseño.
Lo mejor de todo es que es GRATUITO y se descarga de la pagina oficial: 

http://www.expresspcb.com/ExpressPCBHtm/Download.htm

Saludos!


----------



## maikyguitars (Dic 29, 2009)

saludos: mi nombre es miguel vivo en guadalajara , yo utilizo el multisim 10.0 para realizar las simulasiones y las placas , el problemas es que yo quiero imprimirlo en una impresora laser y de ahi planchar el diseño a la baquelita , el problema es que no tengo impresora y mucho menos laser , pero a unas calles de aqui hay un cyber que si cuetan con impresora laser , lo malo es que no cuentan con el multisim(ni les interesa instalarlo) para imprimir mis diseños , yo exporte el diseño a .dxf y de ahi lo converti a pdf , pero el resultado no es como se ve en multisim , o sea que no me sirve para realizar la placa , mi pregunta es , como puedo pasar mi diseño a un tipo de archivo que pueda imprimir en cualquier cyber............

pd..... asi se ve el diseño al pasarlo de .dxf a .pdf.............

espero puedan ayudarme por que la frustacion ya me ha hecho romper algunas ventanas....... jeje  

ha lo olvidaba el programa que uso para crear las pcb es ultiborad , es el mismo que viene en el multisim........... gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

maikyguitars dijo:
			
		

> ... el problema es que no tengo impresora y mucho menos laser , pero a unas calles de aqui hay un cyber que si cuetan con impresora laser , lo malo es que no cuentan con el multisim(ni les interesa instalarlo) para imprimir mis diseños , yo exporte el diseño a .dxf y de ahi lo converti a pdf , pero el resultado no es como se ve en multisim , o sea que no me sirve para realizar la placa , mi pregunta es , como puedo pasar mi diseño a un tipo de archivo que pueda imprimir en cualquier cyber............



Para hacer eso tenés que pasarlo a PDF, pero directamente desde el Multisim y es muy simple. Instalá el software *PDFCreator* (es libre y gratuito), que instala una impresora virtual y cuando la seleccionas desde tu programa, te genera un archivo PDF con el nombre que le digas...y listo, ya tienes el PDF.


----------



## armentatron (Dic 29, 2009)

hola teo, yo he utilizado el eagle, de hecho es el que me parece mejor de todos los que he probado y bueno lo que quieres saber puedes bajarte las librerias desde la pagina principal del eagle existen bastante librerias, probablemente haya algo ahi sobre mosfets irf


----------



## zks (Jul 9, 2010)

hola a todos he  leido sobre los programas y han recomendado varios .. pero yo he probado algunos de los que han mensionado .. pero aun no he sabido como hacer el diseño en general .. o sea me refiero ha que he tratado de hacer un preamplificador de guitarra .. pero he tenido la sorpresa que cuando lo ejecuto para crear el pcb me he dado cuenta que los potenciometros quedan automaticamente como un preset variable.. aun no he conseguido que quede como un potenciometro real y lo otro es que todavia no puedo darle yo las medidas a la placa .. ya que me la rutea en forma cuadrada y yo la quiero que quede de 5 cm por 20 cm .. ademas aun no he visto un programa que tenga los encapsulados de los amplificadores de audio como por ejemplo el tipico TDA 2030 .. bueno a lo mejor lo estoy haciendo mal o bien no se usar bien los programas .. pero si alguien me puede ayudar en esto y orientarme se los agradeceria .. ya que ultimamente he estado usando mi cabeza para diseñar mis propios circuitos.. pero la verdad no quiero matar mis pocas neuronas que me quedan jajajaja... bueno me despido y espero que me puedan ayudar ... gracias


----------



## saku_anmorcar (Jul 15, 2010)

hola, soy un poco novata en el tema de diseñar circuitos impresos aunque los esquematicos los realizo bastante bn, quisiera saber donde puedo descarga el pcb wizard, ya que lei que podia importar archivos desde crocodile.

si me pueden ayudar con esto les agradezco mucho


----------



## vdfe (Jul 31, 2010)

hola saku_anmorcar, el pcb wizard es de una empresa llamada new wave, no es gratis, de paga, pero puede descargar la version de prueba, pudes hacer casi todo como el de paga, la diferencia es que no puesdes guardar los trabajos, yo utilizo el express pcb que es muy facil, la diferencia es que el ruteo es manual, esto para mi es una ventaja ya que yo elijo los componentes y la distancia entre cada uno, puedes crear componentes, etc, para usarlo, en el mismo paquete de instalacion incluye un esquematico, hace el circuito y luego inserto los componentes en el pcb, enlazo el diagrama con pcb y cada ves que selecciono un pin de un componente me resalta todos los pines que deben unirse, es una gran ayuda, tambien esta eagle que es gratis y apenas estoy aprendiendo,


----------



## FernandoD (Ago 3, 2010)

Aqui está mi aporte. Yo utilizo Multisim para la captura del esquemático, ahí mismo se pueden asignar las huellas (footprints) a los componentes y una vez que está listo se transfiere el diseño a Ultiboard donde se colocan las partes, se crean las rutas, etc. De ahi se pueden crear los archivos necesarios para fabricar el PCB. Desde simplemente imprimir para hacer el PCB casero, o generar archivos Gerber utilizados por los fabricantes. Y mejor aún, hay una versión en Español. Aquí está un enlace:

http://bit.ly/csbidm

Saludos,


----------



## morris888 (Ago 11, 2010)

Estaba buscando emigrar de software para creación de circuitos impresos. He utilizado el PCB wizard pero no me parece muy bueno, luego utilice ARES de Proteus y es el que había utilizado hasta el momento, pero el he encontrado algunas cosas que no me gustan.

Conozco el Allegro de Cadence, pero este llega a ser demasiado complicado, voy a colocar una lista a ver si me ayudan a escoger un software según la experiencia que tengan con este.

-Allegro
-Altium Designer (el problema con este es que mi PC no lo corre, no tengo tarjeta de video)
-Eagle
-Tina
-Ultiboard de Multisim


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 11, 2010)

Para mi los mejores por su facilidad de uso te los dejo en forma de lista:
- PCBwizard.
- Eagle
- Altium Designer ( Mi PC es vieja Pentium 4 2.66 Mhz con 512MB de RAM y lo corre bien ), cualquier cosa podés instalar el Altium designer del 2004 que es  muy liviano.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 11, 2010)

El DipTrace es solo para PCB es muy sencillo de usar y tiene librerias ademas puedes diseñar tus....... no recuerdo como los llaman ahi....

Yo simulaba en proteus o livewire y usaba el DipTrace pero ya estoy Domando al Ares...

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Ago 11, 2010)

Hola, revisá que ya hay temas similares hablando del tema. Según mi  opinión, en orden de preferencias:
1º PCB Wizard, si hacés el PCB desde cero manualmente sin usar el auto  ruteo no hay con qué darle, es el más sencillo y práctico de usar, sin tener que definir proyectos ni nada por el estilo, con  práctica se pueden lograr muy buenos resultados. Desventajas, tiene  algunos defectos, no es free y la librería es muy pobre pero se pueden  agregar más plantillas.
2º DipTrace, también sencillo y práctico, sin necesidad de definir  proyectos ni demás cosas que son necesarios en softs más complejos. La  versión demo es free y tiene limitación en el nº de pads, pero son  suficientes para armar PCBs grandes.
3º Kicad, soft free y con buen soporte, cada vez más completo aunque no  me siento muy cómodo al usarlo.

A Altium comencé a utilizarlo hace un tiempo y a practicar con él pero  realmente es demasiado complejo y consumidor de recursos para mis  necesidades y el uso que le doy, así que lo dejé de lado.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2010)

Yo uso el Protel 98 cuando tengo que hacer PCBs y tengo fiaca de dibujar el esquemático y de crear "componentes".
En todos los otros casos uso el KiCad y con ese no tenés que ponerte a controlar donde se conectan los tracks y si te falta alguno o lo conectaste mal...el se encarga de todo, pero hay que dibujar el esquemático y pensarlo muy bien...cosa que no siempre es necesaria si vas a hacer solo un PCB o un prototipo. Claro que lo mismo puede hacerse con cualquier otro soft, pero en este - una vez que le tomás la mano - es muy simple.


----------



## g.corallo (Ago 11, 2010)

pcb wizard y eagle y para simular los circuitos el pruteus


----------



## tatajara (Ago 11, 2010)

yo uso el pcb whisard y el livewire que son los mejores par mi y mas faciles 
aparte le puedes agregar cosas 
saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 11, 2010)

A mi el que me volo la cabeza es el protel o altium dxp 2004, esta muy bueno, practicamente tenes el control de todo, pero admito que me costo mucho aprender a usarlo, y todavia sigo sin manejar bien ciertas cosas. Pasar del esquematico al Pcb sin tener que quemarte la cabeza si esta todo bien conectado, es buenisimo (asi y todo es obvio que hay que revisar si todos los footprint coinciden con el componente real). 

El Pcb wizard, no es un mal programa, de hecho es bastante sencillo de usarlo, pero las librerias son super incompletas y tiene algun que otro error.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 11, 2010)

yo por mi parte siempre he utilizado el livewire, para luego pasarlo a pcbwizard,
resulta ser muy didactico, hasta que te das cuenta de que empiezan a surgir algunos errores de "contacto" cuando vas a imprimirlo....

Ultimamente he estado usando el circuitwizard, que es la union de los ya mencionados, resulta muy bueno ya que puedes simular en la misma placa!!, pero no es muy buen
a la hora de tener que modificar las rutas y los caminos 

saludos!!!


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 12, 2010)

Estoy usando el Protel - Altium - DXP 2004, después de bastantes años ya de práctica con el mismo (empecé con el Protel 1.5 en el 95). Ahora me he metido a hacer algunas cosas con el Eagle.

Simlemente, el Eagle es una bicicleta comparado con el Ferrari Altium.

No se que tipo de PCB's diseñan Uds. por aquí, pero los resultados que he visto de autorutes de PCB's bastante sencillas, bueno, mejor decir que algunas nunca llegaron a fucionar, y otras se estropean cada poco tiempo debido a un mal diseño. Todo lo que sea Autorute, me da repelús. Demasiados problemas me ha dado el trabajar con diseños Autorutados por otros.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 12, 2010)

> pero los resultados que he visto de autorutes de PCB's bastante sencillas, bueno, mejor decir que algunas nunca llegaron a fucionar, y otras se estropean cada poco tiempo debido a un mal diseño.



PAUSA..PAUSA...

creo que es cierto eso, yo me los sospechaba... al principio autoruteaba y mmm... aparte de que no me gustaba como los deja... como que si hay problemas... a mi siempre me funcionaron pero a veces se me dañaban y obvio que me echaba la culpa a mi (jeje) es posible???
 por ahi me encontré un soft para el calculo de los anchos de pista y lo empece a usar para darme una idea del ancho que requería, a partir de ahi no he tenido problemas...  entonces que seria el autoruting o el ancho de la pista o yo o los tres????


----------



## Scooter (Ago 12, 2010)

Yo usaba orCAD, tango  y luego PROTEL. 
Hace tiempo que no diseño nada, ahora estoy trasteando kicad que es freeware opensource. Está para windows y linux. Funciona bastante bien.


----------



## penrico (Ago 12, 2010)

Te recomiendo fuertemente el Altium. Actualmente estoy usando el Altium 2009. Es un programa muy poderoso, con muchas herramientas que hacen que los errores en la placa definitiva sean los menores posibles.


----------



## J2C (Ago 12, 2010)

En los años 90's he usado OrCad, luego Tango. A partir del 2003 comenze a usar el Eagle que me ha agradado la identificación de las distintas etapas y el "Help" que encontre al principio me permitio comprenderlo mejor.

Con respecto al Autoruteo lo suelo usar aunque en definitiva cambio los anchos de pista con la logica de la corriente que hara uso cada una de ellas dado que esa función la realiza con pistas muy finas, dificiles de implementar al realizar la PCB en forma casera.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 12, 2010)

Para hacer un (auto)ruteado correcto, primero hay que saber cómo son y cómo deberían ser las PCB's y el diseño. El elemento más importante es la corriente que pasa por cada pista. Luego están las limitaciones del fabricante y las especificaciones de seguridad (EN-61010, por ejemplo) que establecen mínimos de ancho de pista, espacio mínimo entre pistas, tamaño mínimo de la corona de los pads y vias, tamaño mínimo de taladrado de la PCB, 'creepage' y distancias mínimas de seguridad (y los trucos necesarios para sortear los obstáculos legales), el espesor de cobre que queremos, el build up o stack up de la PCB según las capas, los materiales dieléctricos, las tensiones de trabajo, especificaciones mecánicas, tensiones térmicas, y un largo etcétera.

Diseñar una PCB es un trabajo de ingeniería, y se puede complicar muy mucho. Por desgracia, es algo que esta sobradamente subestimado. Las empresas serias, tienen una persona o incluso todo un departamento especializado en esta temática.

Si uno tiene algo de experiencia y conocimientos de diseño manual de placas, seguro que de manera fácil podrá encontrar esas pistas claramente mal rutadas por parte de un Autorouter.

Para conseguir que éste funcione correctamente, hay que entrar un montón de parámetros. Tarea larga que para las PCB's sencillas no sale a cuenta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2010)

Beamspot dijo:


> Para hacer un (auto)ruteado correcto, primero hay que saber cómo son y cómo deberían ser las PCB's y el diseño. El elemento más importante es la corriente que pasa por cada pista. Luego están las limitaciones del fabricante y las especificaciones de seguridad (EN-61010, por ejemplo) que establecen mínimos de ancho de pista, espacio mínimo entre pistas, tamaño mínimo de la corona de los pads y vias, tamaño mínimo de taladrado de la PCB, 'creepage' y distancias mínimas de seguridad (y los trucos necesarios para sortear los obstáculos legales), el espesor de cobre que queremos, el build up o stack up de la PCB según las capas, los materiales dieléctricos, las tensiones de trabajo, especificaciones mecánicas, tensiones térmicas, y un largo etcétera.
> 
> *Diseñar una PCB es un trabajo de ingeniería*, y se puede complicar muy mucho. *Por desgracia, es algo que esta sobradamente subestimado*. Las empresas serias, tienen una persona o incluso todo un departamento especializado en esta temática.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 12, 2010)

Si es cierto, hacer PCB no es algo sencillo, hay personas que se dedican pura y exclusivamente a eso, y tienen en cuenta todo lo que normalmente uno no lo hace, diriamos que es toda una ciencia.

Sobre el autoruteo, es la salida facil a un problema complejo, o dicho de otra forma es subirse al 1er colectivo que pasa, y despues ver donde nos deja  .



> ...por ahi me encontré un soft para el calculo de los anchos de pista



Podrias subirlo que eso es interesante, yo siempre tome como referencia 1mm por amper, y hasta ahora nunca tuve problemas con eso, pero estaria bueno tener una mejor idea de que tan anchas deberian ser las pistas.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 12, 2010)

Quizas no sea lo mas profesional pero a mi me sirve... para tener un parametro...

http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=13187.0;do=Bookmark

Quise sacar la version FE pero me faltaron conocimientos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2010)

El autoruteo, aun cuando lo parezca, no es una herramienta que la puedan utilizar los que no tienen idea de como hacer un PCB. Hay que disponer los componentes de manera de minimizar la longitud del rat-nest, pero cumpliendo con las consideraciones derivadas del tipo de circuito de que se trate (digital, audio, rf, etc). También hay que ajustar todos los clearances, definir el tamaño de pads, vías y track, definir el tamaño del PCB antes de intentar autorutear un circuito, y para eso HAY QUE SABER QUE ES LO QUE SE HACE.
Luego de ejecutar el autorouter, tenemos que sentirnos satisfechos si nos ruteó en forma eficiente el 50 o 60% del PCB, y hay que comenzar a retocar posiciones, clearances y tamaños y realizar el proceso de nuevo, que muchas veces significa destruir gran parte de lo ya hecho. Demás está decir que si pretendemos el 100% de eficiencia vamos a necesitar hacer PCB de doble faz...por lo menos, y hay que saber que algunas cosas hay que rutearlas a mano, por que el soft no suele ser extremadamente inteligente o el usuario no supo configurar los parámetros de ruteo.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 12, 2010)

> y hay que comenzar a retocar posiciones, clearances y tamaños y realizar el proceso de nuevo, que muchas veces significa destruir gran parte de lo ya hecho.



Muchos saben que no soy nadie para hablar profesionalmente de electrónica...

pero por lo que he aprendido estoy totalmente deacuerdo con EZ y Beamspot el autoruteo deja mucho que desear... normalmente hago el autoruteo y termino cambiándolo casi todo...


----------



## morris888 (Ago 12, 2010)

Wow no crei que de un dia para otro habrian tantos comentarios.

Respecto a la tarea de diseñar un PCB es claro que no es una tarea sencilla, de hecho como alguien mencionó es todo un trabajo de ingeniería. Donde hay que tomar en cuenta aspectos como la capacitancia entre pistas, tierras, inductancia entre pistas para evitar induccion, corriente que pasa por la pista y cuando el diseño se hace para una tarjeta con microcontroladores y convertidores A/D se complica mucho más; claro que la complejidad aumenta mucho más con los diseños de impedancia controlada y alta frecuencia.

En fin gracias por todos los comentarios, creo que voy a irme por el Altium y en segundo plano el Eagle, el autoenrutador no es un gran problema ya que no me gusta utilizarlo, lo que si me interesa bastante es la creacion fácil de componentes.

Gracias por su ayuda, una cosa más no saben que version de altium corre bien en un core duo @ ~1.5GHz, 2GB de Ram y tarjeta de video integrada?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 12, 2010)

Todos los programas antes mencionados tienen sus pros y contras, realmente el pcb wizard es para mi el mas sencillo de utilizar, lo que hago es pasar la vista "atwork" a paint simplemente con "cortar y pegar" y ya ahy ajusto lo que quiero, incluso le das las formas que quieras a las pistas y al "ground plane", obvio es un trabajo de mas de 5 horas por una placa de unos 15 x 10 cm y cuestion de mucha pero mucha paciencia...


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 12, 2010)

Danyel dijo:


> Todos los programas antes mencionados tienen sus pros y contras, realmente el pcb wizard es para mi el mas sencillo de utilizar, lo que hago es pasar la vista "atwork" a paint simplemente con "cortar y pegar" y ya ahy ajusto lo que quiero, incluso le das las formas que quieras a las pistas y al "ground plane", obvio es un trabajo de mas de 5 horas por una placa de unos 15 x 10 cm y cuestion de mucha pero mucha paciencia...


 
concuerdo perfectamente contigo Danyel, a mi me ha pasado que cuando corto y pego la vista artwork al paint, a veces las pistas cercanas se juntan en algunos contactos, es alli donde tengo que aplicar el borrado


----------



## Beamspot (Ago 13, 2010)

Si rutas a mano, lo que más me gusta del Altium respecto del Eagle es que al definir las rules (o sea, clearances, anchos de pista, etc), no te deja rutar donde se presenta un conflicto. Eso hace que puedas rutar dos pistas lo más juntas posible sin que te causen problemas. El eagle, en cambio, te deja poner la pista por donde quieras, y luego te dice que está mal la clearance, pero no hay manera de apurar.

Ese es uno de los principales problemas del Eagle respecto del Altium. La principal ventaja es que el primero tiene una infinidad de librerías que en el segundo nunca han existido, así que muchas veces estoy más tiempo haciendo footprints y librerías que rutando...

Respecto del core duo, no creo que tengas ningún problema para usar ninguno de los programas mencionados, incluso el Altium.

Y para acabar, mencionar que hay otros programas que no he probado, pero que los que los han usado y pueden compararlo, dicen que son tan buenos o mejores incluso que el Altium: Pulsonx y PADS. Este último hace muy buen trabajo, ya que los productos que fabricamos donde trabajo están diseñados con el (en Alemania, ojo).

Ah, lo de las masas.... Eso no es una ciencia. Eso es parecido a la magia negra, igual que la RF... Si contase todas las batallitas que he tenido o he visto en primera persona de problemas con tierras, masas, y derivados, no me bastaría el foro entero para contarlo.


----------



## panxozu (Ago 14, 2010)

coincido con zks con el problema de los potenciometros y los amplificadores de audio, he usado el PCB Wizard y no los tiene, me parece algo limitado. Alguien sabe de un programa que los incluya y que sea parecido al PCB Wizard?

edit:
puede que aqui este la solucion:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/plantillas-pcb-wizard-11481/


----------



## zks (Ago 14, 2010)

bueno he visto las plantillas que mensiona panxozu .. y he visto los de los potenciomentros y los integrados .. el problema que he tenido es que cuando ejecuto para que me cree el pcb me sale un error (  unable to convert desing.no desing found on the current page ) que por lo que he traducido quiere decir ....no puede convertir diseño.el diseño no se encuentra en la página actual.. algo parecido.. asi que igual falta algo no se informacion kisas o a lo mejor algo estoy haciendo mal en fin  espero que alguien pueda ayudarnos y dar alguna solucion por que aun me estoy matando haciendo mis diseños manualmente ....ahora con respecto a saku_anmorcar yo hace poco descarge el pcb wizard y no es un demo lo puedes buscar en google y en taringa hay  encontre uno que lo utilizo y es portable asi que no te pide serial y cosa alguna lo unico es que esta en ingles para variar pero no hay problema por eso .. bueno con respecto a mi problema que por lo que veo no soy el unico espero que pronto aya alguna solucion ya que como dijo panxozu el pcbwizard es bueno pero limitado...


----------



## morris888 (Ago 16, 2010)

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, respecto al PCB Wizard, aprendi a  diseñar tarjetas con este pero lo abandone por lo facil que es cometer  un error con este y la poca flexibilidad con respecto al ground plane.  Además siempre me molesto un problema que a la hora de imprimir el  ground plane borraba algunas secciones de este.

Lo que busco es un programa en el que más que todo pueda tener bastante control sobre los ground/power planes, ya que el ARES de Proteus no te permite controlar aspectos como el thermal relief, manejar más de una medida de clearance en este, etc. Principalmente por eso estoy buscando otro programa.

Las librerías no son un problema, ya que se pueden crear, y hasta donde se el Altium no simula circuitos (corrijanme si me equivoco), solo ando buscando un programa para crear PCBs, para simular voy a seguir con proteus.

El Altium ya lo intenté instalar una vez,  por eso pregutaba cual version podía utilizar, pero tuve el problema con este requerimiento.
*-NVIDIA® GeForce® 6000/7000 series, 128 MB graphics card2 or equivalent

2. To take advantage of the accelerated graphics engine, including 3D  visualization, your graphics card must support DirectX 9.0c and Shader  model 3. We don’t recommend on-board based graphics cards for either  minimum or recommended.*

Como pueden ver pide una tarjeta gráfica y mi laptop no tiene y no planeo comprar una, la tarjeta gráfica esta integrada y como pueden ver no se recomienda utilizarla.

Finalmente alguien utiliza el KiCad, me llama la atención por ser open source, pero no se que tan flexible será para crear tarjetas un poco complejas.

Respecto al PADS ya había escuchado hablar de el, pero hasta donde tengo entendido el Allegro (Orcad) y PCAD (antecesor de altium) son más potentes que este, por lo que no lo tome en cuenta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2010)

morris888 dijo:


> Finalmente alguien utiliza el KiCad, me llama la atención por ser open source, pero no se que tan flexible será para crear tarjetas un poco complejas.



EL KiCad puede manejar un total de 16 capas, así que vos verás si se pueden hacer placas complejas o no....
Admás te permite manejar los clearances a tu antojo y soporta tres tipos diferentes de planos de alimentación y masa, incluyendo los "thermal relief". EL control sobre las conexiones es completo, ya que se basa en el esquemático que hay que realizar previamente, y NO TE DEJA rutear nada que no surja del esquemático (del net-list en realidad). También levanta net-lists de ORCAD y no me acuerdo de cual otro.
Si te querés sacar la duda..entonces probalo. No vas a robar nada, ya que es software libre y es muy bueno.


----------



## morris888 (Ago 16, 2010)

En el KiCad se pueden colocar facilmente las stitching vias?, estas son las vias que conectan dos ground planes, por ejemplo si tengo más de una capa de tierra.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 16, 2010)

Parece estar bueno por lo que comentan...

pongo un enlace dice ser gratuito...

http://kicad.uptodown.com/
Sera este???.... bueno lo pongo...
http://iut-tice.ujf-grenoble.fr/kicad/

saludos...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2010)

Mejor lo bajas de la web del autor.
Si que es freeware y opensource, además hace las placas en 3D


----------



## Ekud (Ago 17, 2010)

no a mi el eagle no me convence... mucha gente lo usa pero a mi no se por que nunca me ha gustado... me parece complicado y de una interfaz poco agradable...

en lo personal para crear pcb uso el ares de proteus, pues me parece sencillo y "muy inteligente", sinembargo estoy conociendo el altium desinger summer 8... y creanme... hasta ahora (y sin conocerlo mucho) estoy mas que seguro que es el mejor soft para diseñar pcb con el que me he encontrado...


----------



## nacho_brc (Ago 31, 2010)

en este enlace de rapidshare esta el livewire el pcb wizard y nose cual otro mas.. lo estoy bajando para probarlo.. podrian hacer lo mismo.. los que no sepan que programa usar.. saludos


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola amigos y colegas del foro pues les cuento que no e probado mucho con otros programas, bueno por ensimita lo e echo con orcat, multisim, wisar PCB, Kitcar, heagle, ente otros no e probado con protel la verdad no se, me an dicho que es muy bueno, bueno pero con todos estos me e dado cuenta que siempre hay algun componente que no lo tiene otros hay que crearlo y asi por el estilo la mayoria no tienen simulador microcontroladores PIC que es lo que mas me interesa, en ultimas y con el que actualmente trabajo es con  PROTEUS, esta en ingles pero es muy facil de aprender puedes diseñar casi todo, el circuito electronico y puedes ir biendo que componente te sirbe paragenerar el PCB luego que este bien conectado puedes generar el PCB claro que no te ba a hacer todo tienes que aprender a ubicar los componentes para que automaticamente te haga el ruteado y no tengas que hacer muchos puentes al final puedes terminarlo reubicando componentes editando pistas, tienes opcion para imprimir el circuito impreso el escrem de elementos, la placa antisoldante o sea lo que se pinta de verde con serigrafia para proteger el cobre, tambien puedes generar el PCB  en imagenes 3D para ver como ba a quedar al final, una de las cosas mas interesantes y que ami me gusta es que puedo simular el proyecto para que no haya errores en el funcionamiento final, sobre todo en lo que respecta a circuitos con PIC en donde permite cargar el programa ya traducido al lenguage maquina y poder ver su funcionamiento como seria en la vida real, espero les sirba de algo,,,,
actualmente trabajo implementando y diseñando tarjetas tipo PLC para control industrial y no e tenido problemas.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 19, 2010)

Felicitaciones al Buscador del Foro

He logrado nuevamente encontrar lo que quería sin tener que crear un post nuevo... ven que cuando se quiere se puede...

En fin, con mi moderna politica de "Opensource" me puse a buscar un freeware para PCB, ahora mismo me fijo que es este Kikad...
Ya con LT Spice que es de simulación, creo tener la pareja Freeware para un diseñador de electrónica

LT Spice => Simulacion
Kikad => Diseño PCB

Espero darles buenas noticias en el futuro...


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 19, 2010)

buenas me agrego al tema esta muy interesante de verdad sobre todo para lo mucho que me llevo entender como funcionaba cada programa y a la final terminar acostumbrarme a uno, yo particularmente no recomiendo encariñarse mucho con programas que son relativamente nuevos ya que encontrar informacion es abeces algo dificil, yo utilice como 5 antes de llegar a proteus y darm cuenta que a pesar de que es el menos que me gusto es uno de los mejores ya me familiarizo mejor y tanto que he realizado mis propias librerias claro no una grande si acaso unos 10 componentes y mis propios encapsulado de este si como 20 ya que no suele tener algunos complejos como por ejemplo led smd plcc. con respecto al kicad lo utilice bastante un tiempo y me parece bien sencillo para empezar pero se tarda muchisimo mas a la hora de elegir los encapsulados que tembien es limitativo cuando es nuevo. de echo encontre una pagina donde hay muchos donde los pueden descargar eligiendo el que gusten...saludos 

dejo el enlace:
http://www.kicadlib.org/


----------



## Tavo (Oct 23, 2010)

Yo uso desde un principio el PCB Wizard. Creo que es el más fácil de aprender a usar, y el más "domable".

Estoy muy de acuerdo con los comentarios de EZ y de otro user (no recuerdo ahora) que decía que diseñar un PCB es un trabajo de ingeniería... 100% de razón.

La mayoría de las veces que veo PCBs caseros, hechos por gente de acá del foro, no me gustan; veo casi todas las pistas muy angostas, mal ubicados algunos componentes...
Pero también cabe destacar que si hay gente del foro que sabe diseñar buenos PCBs.
Me tomo el atrevimiento de nombrar el primero que se me viene a la cabeza, Mnicolau.
De él si que eh visto muy buenos trabajos con los amplificadores, unos PCBs bien diseñados, bien dimensionados y hasta ordenados.

Yo soy muy meticuloso en esto de los PCBs. He hecho varios ya, pero cada uno que empiezo, me toma mucho trabajo, por lo general lo hago en un raaato (1 hora), pero SIEMPRE lo termino corrigiendo, detalles y detalles... Lo normal es que pase de a ratos 1 semana en retocar más y más detalles. Me gusta que queden las pistas bien dimensionadas y ubicadas, los componentes bien ubicados, más allá de las cuestiones de estética, sino eléctricas...

Con respecto al autorruteo, nunca lo usé; tampoco me calenté en aprender a usarlo , me gusta hacer los PCBs a mi antojo, ubicando los trazos, pistas y pads donde más lo creo conveniente, y ordenando todo de la mejor manera posible, corrigiendo desde ambos puntos, eléctrico y estético. Nunca usé autorruteo.

Ahora me toca evolucionar un poco más, voy a tener que iniciarme en el Eagle, que por los comentarios que he visto, debe ser muy bueno.

Un saludo a todos.
Tavo.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 23, 2010)

El Eagle tiene fama de bastante regular. La versión gratuita es fantástica; por lo que pagas  no puedes pedir mas, pero las versiones de pago tienen muy mala fama en ambientes profesionales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Yo soy muy meticuloso en esto de los PCBs. He hecho varios ya, pero cada uno que empiezo, me toma mucho trabajo, por lo general lo hago en un raaato (1 hora), pero SIEMPRE lo termino corrigiendo, detalles y detalles... Lo normal es que pase de a ratos 1 semana en retocar más y más detalles. Me gusta que queden las pistas bien dimensionadas y ubicadas, los componentes bien ubicados, más allá de las cuestiones de estética, sino eléctricas...
> 
> Ahora me toca evolucionar un poco más, voy a tener que iniciarme en el Eagle, que por los comentarios que he visto, debe ser muy bueno.


Querés evolucionar?
Aprendé a usar el KiCad. Una vez que te acostumbrás a dibujar el esquemático antes que nada y luego exportar el netlist al PCB te vas a preguntar: Por que diablos he perdido tanto tiempo haciendo PCB a pedal y mirando el esquemático en vez usar el esquemático en forma automática para no equivocarme en el ruteo?

No sé por qué, pero la mayoría dibuja un esquemático pedorro en papel (o en soft) y luego va mirándolo para ver si tiró los tracks por donde debe ser. El KiCad ya te dá el ratnest con todas las conexiones exportadas del esquemático, y solo tenés que seguirlas para hacer las pistas a mano...o dejarlo eso al autorouter. El soft no te va a dejar conectar NADA donde no lo hayas conectado en el esquemático....


----------



## Tavo (Oct 23, 2010)

Está buena la idea EZ, voy a tratar de conseguir ese soft.

Por el diagrama, pocas veces me pongo a hacer un esquemático de algo, casi siempre tengo el esquemático ya hecho, le hago algunos retoques que creo necesarios, y directo a hacer la PCB.

Ahora voy a investigar más sobre el asunto. 

Saludos!


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 24, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Querés evolucionar?
> Aprendé a usar el KiCad. Una vez que te acostumbrás a dibujar el esquemático antes que nada y luego exportar el netlist al PCB te vas a preguntar: Por que diablos he perdido tanto tiempo haciendo PCB a pedal y mirando el esquemático en vez usar el esquemático en forma automática para no equivocarme en el ruteo?
> 
> No sé por qué, pero la mayoría dibuja un esquemático pedorro en papel (o en soft) y luego va mirándolo para ver si tiró los tracks por donde debe ser. El KiCad ya te dá el ratnest con todas las conexiones exportadas del esquemático, y solo tenés que seguirlas para hacer las pistas a mano...o dejarlo eso al autorouter. El soft no te va a dejar conectar NADA donde no lo hayas conectado en el esquemático....


 

hola por si acaso y como comentario, en kicad se puede desabilitar la opcion de violacion de conexiones inseguras o algo asi y permite conectar lo que quieras donde quieras sin problemas lo unico es que hay que desabilitarla esta a mano izquierda si no me equivoco saludosss...


----------



## ragaman (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola a todos, no me queria quedar sin mi aporte, ya que el diseño CAD de circuitos es uno de mis hobbies favoritos, en la actualidad estoy usando el Express PCB, anteriormente usaba EAGLE que era el que me exigian en la universidad (no entiendo porque ), pero tenia la limitacion de que si un componente no se encontraba en una libreria era un problema, muchas veces los componentes no concordaban con el tamaño real y eran complicados de buscar, un dia un amigo me paso el Express PCB y desde ese dia, me case con este programa, , es sencillo, tiene componentes genericos, se puedes crear los componentes que se deseen, no tiene autorouter, pero eso para mi no es ningun punto en contra, en eagle tampoco lo usaba y lo que mas me gusta es que las pistas las puedes diseñar de la forma que te gusten, en especial cuando diseño una pcb para mis amplificadores, mi otro Hobbie, siempre uso pistas en forma de lineas de transmición, en ellas no se van a observar angulos en las pistas ya que estas siempre son suavizadas y redondeadas. miren las fotos y veran porque no cambio este programa por ningun otro.


----------



## Beamspot (Dic 3, 2010)

Hace ya muchos años que aprendí a usar el Protel, y aunque ahora trabajo con el Eagle, he trabajado con el Orcad, y con otros, me parece que cualquiera de ellos es de juguete al comparar con el Protel.

Y el usar el autorouter es algo así como decirle al paleta que te diseñe y te construya un rascacielos. No es ni tan sencillo ni tan evidente, y evita que la gente aprenda algo sumamente importante que es sistemáticamente ignorado. Con lo cual no sólo siguen en la inopia e ignoracia más absoluta, si no que evita que avancen, aprendan, y conseguir que funcionen las cosas. Es decir, son y serán meros (malos) aficionados.

Sean buenos y aprendan a rutar a mano, y verán lo mal que trabajan los autoruters.

O mejor no, y así nos mandan a los profesionales a que hagamos bien el trabajo y tengamos con que ganarnos el pan.


----------



## Antipani (Dic 7, 2010)

disculpen yo estoy usando linux (ubuntu) y me propuse a usar a kicad pero no entiendo porque no me abre los pcb que bajo por hay de internet no entiendo como tengo que abrirlos (.pcb) alguien me podria ayudar.


y intente usar tambien el pcb designer pero me sale este es el error:

Looking for default_font in .
Can't open ./default_font for reading
Looking for default_font in /usr/bin/../share/pcb
Found default_font in /usr/bin/../share/pcb
ERROR parsing file '/home/antipani/Descargas/tda2822m_111.pcb'
    line:        1
    description: 'syntax error'
Note:  home directory is "/home/antipani"
The gtk gui currently ignores "grey50"as part of a menuitem resource.
Feel free to provide patches

parece que me faltan algunos parches o algo asi je no entiendo bien ..


----------



## Tavo (Dic 7, 2010)

Nop, el problema es simple.

No todos los archivos *.pcb son generados por el mismo programa. Ten en cuenta que hay diferentes programas (muchos) que utilizan esa misma extensión de archivo...

Puede que para algunos PCBs necesites instalar el PCB Wizard, que es un programa muy práctico y fácil de usar, y se puede usar para muchas cosas. Generalmente uso ese, porque no tengo otro y porque los recursos de mi PC son ESCASOS, y no me tira ningún otro programa. Simple. 

Es por eso que hasta el día de hoy sigo usando el PCB Wizard.

Saludos, espero haberte aclarado un poco el asunto.
Tavo.


----------



## Beamspot (Dic 9, 2010)

Lo mejor del Eagle (con diferencia, y mejorando) son las fantásticas librerías de componentes. Lo malo (no se como son los otros, pero al menos comparado con el Altium) es el rutado a mano. No se nota hasta que uno ha probado a usar algo bueno.

Lo malo del Altium (aparte del precio, claro) son las librerías (escasas), lo bueno, es que para rutar a mano o por partes es fantástico. Y con cualquier core duo que se precie funciona estupendamente con cualquiera de las últimas versiones.

Comparando precio, por la diferencia (1500 € aprox el Eagle, 4000€ aprox el Altium), me quedo con el último. Vale la pena, sobre todo si uno trabaja en una empresa y puede (como hago yo) crear sus propias librerías de componentes con los datos internos de la base de datos de manera automática.

Por cierto, no he probado el PADS, pero he oído por ahí que es aún mejor que el Altium (de pago también, ojo).


----------



## endryc1 (Abr 21, 2011)

hola a todos los foreros. quisiera preguntar si alguien sabe como hacer para que cuando se imprima una placa doble cara en el papel no te quede invertida la pcb de arriba o (top) con respecto a la de abajo (bottom). yo utilizo el pcbexpress pero no tengo claro como hacer esta operacion, y me gustaria saber ya que considero muy bueno este programa


----------



## power300 (Jun 7, 2011)

nucleo dijo:
			
		

> Hola me gustaría que me explicasen si existe algún programa que dibujando el circuito tal cual, genere el solo la placa pcb lista para imprimir...



Busca el *Crocodile Technology 610*, solo tienes que buscar una clave que es facil de encontrar para activarlo. Ese programa tiene la gracia de que tu puedes incluso ver como se ven las piezas en la vida real, también como un diagrama y si tu lo deseas, tienes 2 opciones, que el programa te ubique las piezas en el pcb o tu puedes hacerlo, también puedes tu ubicar las pistas o puedes hacer que el programa te las ubique.

PD: también puedes imprimir tus circuitos, guardarlos, usar engranajes, motores, etc u muchas cosas más


----------



## Diego_32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hola a todos!... 
Leyendo quiero dejar mi vision.

Comencé a rutear con Eagle y la verdad que me parecia una maravilla, sus librerías eran completas lo que necesitavas lo tenias. Al tiempo conoci el Protel 2004 y la verdad que no me gustaba, lo veia muy complicado con Eagle estaba más que conforme. 

Luego por cuestiones instale Altium y despues de unas semanas de leer y probar fui domando el programa y la verdad que es excelente, los diseños salen con una terminación profesional. 
Ademas de que puedo hacer los componentes en 3D y tener mi libreria personal con lo que necesito.
Sinceramente me da cosa separarme de este software, hace años que lo utilizo y me apaciona.

Voy a probar esos programas libres para ubuntu, la verdad que me gustaria pasar por completo a  Ubuntu...

Saludos!


----------



## Orfiel (Jul 15, 2011)

Hola a todos
Pues yo al comienzo utilizaba siempre el ares de proteus y pcb wizard los hacia y me quedaban perfectos pero aun asi quedaba con la duda porque muchos elementos no cuadraban, y por eso me pase al eagle que es el que utilizo actualmente muy completo gracias a sus librerías pero veo que muchos nombran al altium sera probar para ver que tal.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 15, 2011)

Tengo instalado el Eagle pero nunca me animé a dejar el PCB Wizard... 

Me parece que ya sería hora de un cambio.

Saludos.


----------



## Diego_32 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola, hace dos días que estoy probando kicad y no me gusta, dejo mi experiencia:

Luego de hacer el esquematico de buscar todos los componentes, ubicarlos y hacer los enlaces se pasa a la asignación de encapsulado, es decir muchos mas clics... :S

Primero busque el componente para hacer el esquemático y luego tengo que buscar su encapsulado correspondiente, ya eso no me gusto para nada. Hay que buscar el encapsulado en una lista enorme, una locura. Y como yapa le podes asignar cualquier encapsulado que este en la lista, es decir a un 16F873A le pones poner un encapsulado de 14 pines que te deja hacerlo sin problemas...

Mover un componente es un parto, hacer un clic sobre el componente, seleccionar mover y luego mover isleta.... mas complicado no puede ser??

El ruteo manual esta bien, configurando clerence y ancho de las pistas no hay problema. 

El tema de libreria medio pobre que no tenga el 16F84 o 16F873 es medio triste.

Por ahora me sigo quedando con Altium... a probar PCB Wizard

Saludos!!

Hola de nuevo, PCB Wizard recien lo vi, lo he usado muy poco tiempo en mis comienzos (2005)
Esta bueno porque tenes para simular y luego hacer el pcb en forma directa, pero... nunca me gusto me parecia muy sencillo simple, asi que nunca mas lo utilice. 

Voy a dejar unas dudas el que lo utiliza sería tan amable de responderlas:
1) Se puede hacer placas doble faz, es decir top y bottom layer?
2) Se puede definir distancia entre pistas?
3) Generar mapa de perforado? Es decir distancia XY respecto a una referencia.
4) Se pueden colocar componentes SMD?

Estamos hablando de este programa no? 



 
Saludos!


----------



## Diego_32 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola!
Hoy tercer día junto a kicad, comence acostumbrarme a las teclas, logre hacer algunas librerias propias (Simbolo + Encapsulado) hice una placa nueva. 
Ahora que lo estoy "amoldando" a mis gustos, me esta comenzando a convencer. 
Me faltaria ver el tema de los componentes en 3D, tengo que ver con que programa se hacen.

Seguire investigando...
Saludos!


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 17, 2011)

circuit wizard, es como el pcb wizard, es muy simple, se pueden hacer placas doble cara, y en el diseño podes agragar componentes externos para acordarte donde iban conectados.


----------



## Sainicus (Jul 29, 2011)

Para todos aquellos que gustan de personalizar los PCB; editando clereance, therma relief , tracks, vias y footprints; porque no usan el Orcad?, veo que casi nadie lo usa; a que se puede deber?


----------



## humadera1 (Dic 25, 2011)

je je    Yo usaba el Orcad 16.2 en XP  y cuando migre a  W 7  no lo pude instalar, desidi entonces conseguir la Vs 16.5 y me di con la sorpresa de que le havian dado de baja al Orcad Layout, la remplasa el PCB editor, que no tiene ni una pisca de parecido,  frustrado entonces desidi aprender otro programa "Altium 10"   este apesar de los años que an pasado  casi no han cambiado sus herramientas, pero si agragan mas novedades, lo que es muy bueno

Por sierto ya le agarre bastante la honda, el problema que tengo y que me esta dando una PALIZA es el modo 3D, no puedo remplazar los modelos 3D que estan por defecto por los que consigues en internet y no hay muchos Tutos para esto

Pero le estoy dando duro, es un programa con muchas opcioenes de diseño, parece un ambiente de C++ para los 3Ds


----------



## Edmund (Dic 27, 2011)

Yo uso un programa que no es gratis y tampoco muy conocido, pero es muy bueno y economico su nombre es "Autotrax Design express". Lo bueno es tienes su propio Auto route y tambien puedes hacer mas de dos niveles de tracks en tu pcb. Este programa es compatible con electra (auto router) (tienes que comprar el licencia para este programa) Ver el imagen que subio. Todavia estoy aprendiendo este version del programa. Por la mayor uso la version anterior que es mas simple. El version anterior es mas sencillo pero ya no es por venta. Otro ventaga de este programa es, es posible a hacer tus simbolos etc desde el hoja de datos del componente.

En este momento lo mayor de mis deseño son de schematicas electricas. Tengo algunos proyectos electronicas pero no tengo much tiempo para siguir con ellos.

Este programa es compatible con XP, WINDOWS VISTA  y Windows 7 (32/64bit)

Su nombre es PCB 123

http://www.sunstone.com/PCB123-CAD-Software.aspx


----------



## humadera1 (Dic 28, 2011)

Woww  se be muy bueno y puede hacer simulaciones con osciloscopio tambien?
hoy en dia ya es muy dificil poder elegir un programa para diseño de electronica, hay muchos y muy buenos

saludos


----------



## Edmund (Dic 28, 2011)

¿De que programa estas hablando, PCB123 o Autotrax design express? No se mucho de PCB123. Hacer muchos años que no usar pero estoy usando Autorax por mas de 6 años ahora.Para escoger un programa siempre buscar los siguiente cosas; 1) Precio, Supporte, facilidad de usar y si es compatible con mas de un fabricante de tarjetas. Tambien tiene que ser flexible. Por ejemplo en Autotrax puedo hacer qualquir simbolo que quiero. Por ejemplo puedo hacer un schematico de Pneumatico o Hidraulico mixto con electrico sin problema. Este mi gusta porque en mi trabajo hay muchos maquinas que no tiene nigun schematico electric o los de mas. Tambien por los tarjetas al fin de su diseño puedo ver la tarjeta en 3d.


----------



## YIROSHI (Ene 19, 2012)

Compañeros Yo recomiendo los 2 que uso  uno en especial es el AutoTRAX lo utilizamos mucho en mi trabajo muy recomendable para diseñar de todo y el otro es el Sprint Layout Pro 7.0 se pueden hacer muy buenos PCB, una libreria completa en componentes SMD y normales en alta definicion 

El Lochmaster componentes en 3D para los que les gusta hacer circuitos en placa Universal (stripboard) y no manejan el PCB, y uno sencillo para hacer esquemas el Splan 7.0


----------



## el anciano (May 23, 2013)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Compañeros Yo recomiendo los 2 que uso  uno en especial es el AutoTRAX lo utilizamos mucho en mi trabajo muy recomendable para diseñar de todo y el otro es el Sprint Layout Pro 7.0 se pueden hacer muy buenos PCB, una libreria completa en componentes SMD y normales en alta definicion
> 
> El Lochmaster componentes en 3D para los que les gusta hacer circuitos en placa Universal (stripboard) y no manejan el PCB, y uno sencillo para hacer esquemas el Splan 7.0



Buen día compañeros 

Amigo YIROSHI como puedo acceder a los dos programas que recomiendas, por ejemplo el Sprint Layout Pro 7.0 puedes ayudarme con el enlace de descarga o alguna pagina web donde pueda descargarlo.

gracias por tu tiempo y colaboración 

Atento a tu respuesta


----------



## buejos (Mar 10, 2014)

Si me lo permiten, yo como usuario viejo en este mundo de la electrónica empecé con Orca en diseño y Tango para circuitos PCB.  Mi consejo es que utilices la opción más práctica para ti y  duraderos en el tiempo ( para no tener que estar siempre aprendiendo sistemas nuevos )
-Si realizas placas eventualmente y no muy complejas: un circuit wizard y pcb wizard es suficiente.
-Si eres estudiante y tu intención es aprobar y no complicarte la vida: C.wizard, PCB wizard o Kicad (son sencillos y prácticos.
- ¿ Pero si eres un chalado de la Electrónica y crees que en futuro la seguirás teniéndola como hobby ?

Altium Designer  =  Muy bueno, potente , me permite entrar al detalle en placas complejas y muy pequeñas
Permite editar PCB a mano ( Para Schematic y PCB ) herencia del diseño PCB al antiguo Tango.

Kicad                  = Buenos , edita librerías fácil SCH y para PCB de media complejidad esta muy bien, puede ser  un programa para un futuro ya que es gratis y se extiende con facilidad  ( como paso en su día con los PIC y sus programas libres  )   

IN Multisim = Muy buen simulador (También hace SCH y PCB) , lo utilizo hace muchos años desde épocas del workbench ( ya lo hubiese tenido yo el los 80 cuando estudiaba ING. Se me abrían caído las lagrimas.... ).

Orcad   = Muy bueno en SCH pero muy malo en PCB ( hace años lo abandone...me obligaba a tener el SCH realizado   )

En definitiva, la decisión esta en tus manos. pero no estés cambiando constantemente ya que es una perdida de tiempo preciosa.....


----------



## julianbustamante7 (Jul 30, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El autoruteo, aun cuando lo parezca, no es una herramienta que la puedan utilizar los que no tienen idea de como hacer un PCB. Hay que disponer los componentes de manera de minimizar la longitud del rat-nest, pero cumpliendo con las consideraciones derivadas del tipo de circuito de que se trate (digital, audio, rf, etc). También hay que ajustar todos los clearances, definir el tamaño de pads, vías y track, definir el tamaño del PCB antes de intentar autorutear un circuito, y para eso HAY QUE SABER QUE ES LO QUE SE HACE.
> Luego de ejecutar el autorouter, tenemos que sentirnos satisfechos si nos ruteó en forma eficiente el 50 o 60% del PCB, y hay que comenzar a retocar posiciones, clearances y tamaños y realizar el proceso de nuevo, que muchas veces significa destruir gran parte de lo ya hecho. Demás está decir que si pretendemos el 100% de eficiencia vamos a necesitar hacer PCB de doble faz...por lo menos, y hay que saber que algunas cosas hay que rutearlas a mano, por que el soft no suele ser extremadamente inteligente o el usuario no supo configurar los parámetros de ruteo.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, personalmente he trabajado en algunos circuitos complejos y ejecutados a doble faz, aunque algunos no estén de acuerdo, he logrado facilitar mucho los diseños con el autorouter de EAGLE indicándole los parámetros adecuados. Por ejemplo, la parte de NETCLASSES, es de mucha ayuda ya que luego de que el programa termine de autorutear solo tienes que modificar algunos through holes, posiciones etc, y el circuito te va a quedar con el ancho de pistas necesario de acuerdo a los regímenes de corriente que tengas en tus parámetros de diseño.

Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## MaxBlack (Dic 28, 2015)

https://easyeda.com/

Es un gran Software de Diseño PCB gratuito, cero- instalación, basado en la nube y Web para cualquier persona involucrada en el diseño electrónico, captura esquemática con integración poderosa, simulación de circuitos de modo mixto y la disposición de PCB en un entorno sin fisuras navegador de multiplataforma, el trabajo mantiene privado, compartido o publicado. Los esquemas y bibliotecas pueden ser importados de Altium, Eagle, KiCad y LTspice. Los archivos pueden ser exportados en varios formatos, incluyendo JSON. Fabricación de PCB de bajo costo también se ofrece como una opción. 

Abrir EasyEDA en cualquier navegador y acceso a más de 77.400 esquemática y 15.000 bibliotecas SPICE para empezar a moverse con su propio diseño impreso electrónico. 

EasyEDA Proporciona un barato carro de PCB que ofrece PCB de bajo precio y mejorar su eficiencia para hacer PCB.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 28, 2015)

voy a ir probando ese easyEDA ,interesante los 77,400 esquematicos


----------



## seaarg (Dic 29, 2015)

Mi granito de arena:

Empece con el PIA, pero la mayoria de estos ultimos años use PCB wizard, eso si, terminaba imprimiendo la placa en circuit wizard ya que el pcb wizard tiene un bug con los planos de masa cortados o incompletos.

Todo manual, nunca autoruteo, hasta que me vi en la necesidad de enviar a fabricar un PCB en vez de hacerlo a la plancha. Entonces, como los gerbers generados por el pcb wizard no estaba seguro que la fabrica los pudiese usar: 

Me decidi a probar Kicad.

Luego del "dolor" inicial (tiene una curva de aprendizaje pronunciada) en 2 dias ya estaba comodisimo haciendo placas sin ningun problema. Ventajas que fui encontrando:

- Open Source: y encima lo van actualizando bastante seguido (la ultima version esta buenisima)
- Excelente opcion en linux
- Tener que hacer el esquematico me disciplino y me permite encontrar errores
- Por lo anterior, como dice eza, no te permite conectar algo mal
- Que los tracks tengan una etiqueta me encanta, se ve super claro que señal es que cosa.
- Los modos añadidos para generar tracks de igual longitud (alta frecuencia), o el modo de "empuje" de tracks son fantasticos. Voy conectando 2 puntos de un track, luego otros 2 y asi, sin importarme nada que jamas van a superponerse. Luego acomodo para que quede mas corto - mas lindo y listo!

Para aprender a usarlo, es bueno ver algunos videos primero ya que no es sencillo darse cuenta como usar las herramientas.

Por ultimo, sobre el tema de hacer el esquematico primero, en realidad no es tan asi: voy haciendo el esquematico y el pcb al mismo tiempo, a medida que agrego "bloques" funcionales, re-genero la ratsnest y voy adicionando componentes al PCB y ruteando.

Tiene una libreria de footprints ENORME, donde solamente tuve que fabricarme uno para un zocalo no standard. El resto es todo bajado de internet.

La herramienta de chequeo de DRC no te permite cometer un error fisico. Si te falto conectar algo te acusa, si te pegaste de mas a un pad o via (en principio no lo permite) te acusa... y asi.

Ancho de pistas: si definis que power es de 1 mm, señal de 0.3 mm, etc, etc... no tenes que hacer nada mas, simplemente el programa lo hace. Podes tambien poner una determinada pista de un ancho personalizado.

En fin, como dije antes, al principio es complejo pero luego de un par de dias de usarlo, es genial.


----------



## julioaribi (Jun 18, 2016)

Saludos, aunque hace tiempo que este hilo no se mueve, quiero comentar acerca de los programas cad para pcb que he usado y aun los uso segun convenga. Simulaciones con Multisim(todo lo analogico) y proteus para pics y digital. Para las pcb he usado algunos de los mencionados en este tema tales como Kicad, Circuit Wizar, Livewire, Eagle y otros en sus versiones demo para ver que tal; y siempre ruteo manual porque no me gustaba como quedaba el autoruteo. Intente entrarle al altium summer8 pero mi maquina no cumplio las exigencias de recursos de este software. En una oportunidad me puse a probar la version nonprofit de DipTrace, y le fui agarrando el pulso hasta el grado que logre modificar una pcb importada desde Eagle y de alli en adelante lo he seguido usando en forma alternativa con Eagle.

En principio me desanimo lo triste que se veian las representaciones en 3D pero buscando en la red y en foros Diptrace vi que se podian modificar y crear librerias propias y personalizarlas al gusto. Me puse a descargar a medida que los necesitaba modelos 3d desde una pagina en donde hay cientos o quizas miles de los mas utilizados en las pcb. Hay varios formatos para descargar luego modificarlos, ponerles nomenclatura, bandas de colores a las resistencias, valores a los capacitores, etc. En fin comenze a sentirme comodo con Diptrace y les dejo una muestra de lo ultimo que estoy haciendo con el. Es mi version de un ampli para subwoffer que esta este foro.


----------



## Benji8 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hola a todos, estoy iniciando en esto de la Tecnología de montaje superficial, ¿Qué programa les parece el más adecuado para el diseño de PCB de un circuito de este tipo? He trabajado con Proteus, no con Eagle, pero he escuchado buenas referencias de él, pero no he logrado encontrar alguna opinión (entre estos 2 softwares) cual es mejor o más completo para el montaje superficial. Agradecería opiniones. Saludos. ...


----------



## pandacba (Feb 13, 2018)

Quien utiliza proteus te dira que es mejor, quien utiliza eagle te dira que eagle, quien utiliza multisim te dura que multisim.
Sin embargo no son los únicos que hay y que son muy buenos
Sprint Layout, Kicad, DipTrace, kicad es un software abierto pero muy bueno, Dip Trace tiene una licensia para uso no comercial.
Cada uno tiene su ventaja y desventajas y todo depende de último de lo personal, es decir como se amiga cada uno a tal o cual software, por ejemplo en este foro se hicieron una cantidad muy importante de librerias para el Pcbwizard, el eagle tiene muchas librerias para una cantidad enorme de dispositivos, tantos que muchos se pierden, por lo que lleva un tiempo aprneder a conocerlas 
En la actualidad fue comprado por Autodesk pero tiene una versión de uso libre, multisim a traves de un convenio tiene la versión Blue.
Eagle y  Proteus no es lo único que existe sobre la tierra, hay mejores opciones a la hora del pcb


----------



## Benji8 (Feb 13, 2018)

Que tal, entiendo tu punto y gracias por responder, yo hablaba más que nada precisamente por ejemplos como los que pusiste que con algunos programas puede haber más o menos librerías o tal vez algunos están más completos que otros (hablando sobre montaje superficial) hablé de proteus o eagle porque estos son los softwares que conozco y de los que he escuchado buenas referencias, finalmente no solo es el diseño del PCB sino también la simulación del circuito, pero dime en tu opinión cual es mejor? Multisim? Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Feb 13, 2018)

La mayoría tiene como crear sus propias librerias, por ejemplo el Dip Trace, no solo tiene el modulo, si no que también esta muy bien explicado, tiene un manual, y videos
En el caso del PcbWizard, al no haber librerias los miembros del foro crearon todo dipo de librerias y las siguen ampliando es decir se sigue actualizando.
Para el caso del KidCad, tien un convertidor por lo que se pueden utilizar todas las lib que son para Eagle
El Dip Trace se puede poner en español, también tiene asistencia
Para el caso del Sprint Layou, que trabaja en conjunto con el Splan, hay muchas lib la mayoria de origen ruso que las van actualizando permanentemente
En cuanto a simulación yo prefiero el Multisim
Tambien utilizo el Simetrix y el LTSpice para los productos de linear tecnology
El Simetrix es muy pero muy bueno.

Para cosas sencillas utilizo el Livewire y para pcb sencillos el PcbWizard


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 14, 2018)

Eagle es tan usado en la industria que de hecho hasta los fabricantes llegan a poner la huella del componente para que solo la descargues, el detalle es que Eagle solo sirve para diseñar, no simula. Yo he usado Eagle, Ultiboard y KiCAD, nunca encuentras todas las piezas que ocupas, siempre te toca crear librerías extra.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 14, 2018)

En todos los programas que he usado he acabado haciendo mis componentes mas pronto que tarde.

Últimanete uso kiCAD por su precio y porque cada día me gusta mas. Tiene sus "manías" como todos pero la relación precio-prestaciones es difícilmente superable.


----------



## gau27 (Sep 6, 2018)

Amigos, buenas tardes, como estan, soy nuevo en el foro me llamo Jesús Danilo uribe, estoy buscando la el integrado tda2050 para la libreria de proteus, espero me puedan ayudar .... desde Colombia, saludo a todos......


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2018)

Crealo, se tardan no llega a diez minutos. Mucho menos que en buscarlo si no sale a la primera.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 6, 2018)

Utiliza culaquiera que sea 220/5


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 27, 2018)

No sé si es una actualización, pero Ahora YENKA es gratuito para Colegios, 
Simula y puede crear circuitos.


----------



## juanje (Nov 20, 2020)

Hola , me veo en la necesidad de desarrollar una placa MCU solo con el microntrolador C8051F040 y es de montaje superficial TQFP , alguien puede decirme con que herramienta gratuita puedo desarrollar el circuito impreso , pues solo es para una sola placa y no me voy a comprar un proteus, por favor que me sugerís para resolver la cuestión ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2020)

KiCad


----------



## juanje (Nov 20, 2020)

Ok muchas gracias por tu sugerencia.


----------



## Freddtec (Jun 22, 2022)

Siempre he usado proteus, me parece muy completo para mis necesidades. Incursionando en multisim ultiboard no he podido incorporar nuevos modelos 3d diseñados a mi gusto. ¿Se puede incorporar diseños 3d a ultiboard?


----------

